# y-pipe?????



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

I want a y-pipe. Some dude online might sell me his cattman y-pipe for about 240. It's about eight months used but he states is in excellent con.
Then Warpspeed's MIG T-304 SS y I am also considering. 
Who makes the best pipe(Maximum gains and 100% T304)?
I have 1999 manual SE ..


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Cattman and Warspeed probably make the two best... I have a budget because it's cheap and I don't care about the "bees in the can" sound...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I have heard that Warpspeed is about the best for the $$.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Look out for the first gen cattman Y pipe,I heard they got problem with the flex.I got Warpspeed on my car for over 1 yr and no bee in the can at all,then my bro got Budget on his car for over 1 yr no bee in the can also,but budget does have a problem with their earlier Y pipe too(bee in the can) .But if you plan on getting Warpspeed,then prepare at least 1-2 mons wait,cause their service(try to place an order and see if you got anybody answer your call) and delivery S*CK big time.But if it was me buying another Y pipe,it will prolly be Budget,always in stock,good service,and Stainless Steel. :thumbup:


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> Look out for the first gen cattman Y pipe,I heard they got problem with the flex.I got Warpspeed on my car for over 1 yr and no bee in the can at all,then my bro got Budget on his car for over 1 yr no bee in the can also,but budget does have a problem with their earlier Y pipe too(bee in the can) .But if you plan on getting Warpspeed,then prepare at least 1-2 mons wait,cause their service(try to place an order and see if you got anybody answer your call) and delivery S*CK big time.But if it was me buying another Y pipe,it will prolly be Budget,always in stock,good service,and Stainless Steel. :thumbup:


Thanks 96_vqmax. This proved helpful!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

good call on the cattman first gen, completely forgot about those... just basically don't buy a used one and you should be fine...

another member on here just recently got his budget and said it came fairly quick... they had mine to me within a couple weeks.


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

chek out custommaxima.com they have some pretty good stuff..


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

budget is the best bang for your bucks. $180 gets you a new T304 y-pipe with no bees in the can. i've had my y-pipe for 1.5years and never had bees in the can. i believe you get bees in the can if you have too much air flow. for example....a y-pipe, removed cat, a catback exhaust without resonators, all that equals bees in the can


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my exhaust consists of nothing but a y-pipe and i get bees in a can... it's a design fault with the SS flex section... i've had mine for almost a year now and i've had the sound since i bought the thing... *shrug*


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> my exhaust consists of nothing but a y-pipe and i get bees in a can... it's a design fault with the SS flex section... i've had mine for almost a year now and i've had the sound since i bought the thing... *shrug*


Is the sound real loud?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my intake is louder so i don't hear it as much, but you can hear it outside the car at times... i don't usually run against my max 

edit: hell, the one time i did run against my max I was more than happy to have my ass handed to me 

you can ask jeff (MrEous) about the sound of my car


----------



## bmfjeep (Dec 14, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> Look out for the first gen cattman Y pipe,I heard they got problem with the flex.I got Warpspeed on my car for over 1 yr and no bee in the can at all,then my bro got Budget on his car for over 1 yr no bee in the can also,but budget does have a problem with their earlier Y pipe too(bee in the can) .But if you plan on getting Warpspeed,then prepare at least 1-2 mons wait,cause their service(try to place an order and see if you got anybody answer your call) and delivery S*CK big time.But if it was me buying another Y pipe,it will prolly be Budget,always in stock,good service,and Stainless Steel. :thumbup:


We typically ship with a day or two unless it is a special order. We have someone who answers the phone during our business hours 9:00-5:00 CST M-F. The only calls we do not return are the ones in which we cannot understand the caller or they do not leave a phone number.

Dallas 
WarpSpeed Performance


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

just got that budget, is it normal to have shavings of fine stainless steel clinging along the inside? is there any way to be rid of them? i was thinking of a steel wool pipe cleaner. im just curious, and im pretty sure that the filings cannot reach the engine, but then again ...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah... clean those guys out... it might even be paint.

they have a potential of hurting the cat


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I have the Budget y-pipe. It took 6 days for it to come in after I ordered it. And no, I have no bee's in the can sound. If you do happen to have a hissing sound, you can wrap the flex section with some header wrap.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Y-pipe is great for the Max bad for the competition :cheers:


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

i installed the budget a couple days ago. It did not want to fit properly with the stock Hanger flanges so I took them out. But at first I forced it to go on, and It put a considerable amount of stress on the Flex. Now when I drive, i definately notice a gain, but when I floor, it sounds like a bubbling hiss, not just a hiss. Is this ok? I know the stock flex section is very fragile as it states in the Haynes manual...any help will be appreciated!


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Well,I have no trouble with the budget on my brother's car,it fit perfect.But I keep the hanger flange on and only need to be bend it a little so it won't rub the y pipe and make noise.And the sound you were talking,have you call budget and see what they say?They seem to have a very good customer service.Hope you can solve this problem soon and keep us update.


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

Mine has a little hiss but, its only at WOT so its cool. I love my budget y pipe


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

yea, my shit is cool. I want MEVI now.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> yea, my shit is cool. I want MEVI now.


 getting a MEVI on a 99 is a huge waste of money if you're gonna stay NA. you can't get an ECU upgrade for your max to take full advantage of the MEVI


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> getting a MEVI on a 99 is a huge waste of money if you're gonna stay NA. you can't get an ECU upgrade for your max to take full advantage of the MEVI


howcome i cant get the upgrade? can i get an older ecu out of a 95 or so that can be upgraded?


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> howcome i cant get the upgrade? can i get an older ecu out of a 95 or so that can be upgraded?


Well,cause no one has crack the ECU on the 99 yet,even if they do they don't or won't raise the rpm to 7k^ to take full affect of the MEVI,I think you can swap out the 95-96 ECU,but you will get the CEL on all the time.I got the MEVI on my 96 myself,but didn't get a change to upgrade the ECU yet.I can tell you without the ECU,this Mod is just a waste of $$$,cause you lost low end but gain high end.So it's pretty much even out.Hope this will help.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> howcome i cant get the upgrade? can i get an older ecu out of a 95 or so that can be upgraded?


 Actually, they haven't cracked 97, 98, or 99, but the 97 and 98 guys have been able to use the 96 ones and get them to work without a CEL if I'm not mistaken. The 99's have a number of more options in the ECU that are needed. But yeah, basically no one has cracked the 97-99 ECU's...


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm a rook but whats a CEL?


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Maximeltman said:


> I'm a rook but whats a CEL?


Check Engine Light that is. :thumbup:


----------

